#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Самураи- защитники коров.

## Hang Gahm

Наткнулся на интересную статью.http://vegafood.com.ua/articles/samu...hhitniki-korov

----------

